# Pete's Ramp - Bedias



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Ran across this yesterday. Is Pete selling his place? Please say it isn't so!

http://www.trulia.com/property/3102230420--Tbd-Wilson-Shls-Midway-TX-75852#photo-6


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess from the pics would be no, since his mobile is not shown. I sure hope not.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sure looks like his ramp and shed.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Shed says Pete's but the listing is just for the lot, it appears. Maybe he's selling off the lower part & keeping the patch his trailer is on...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher, why aren't you fishing today?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Whitebassfisher, why aren't you fishing today?


Worked last night, off at 5AM this morning. AND, dad burn it, seem to be coming down quickly with a sore throat since yesterday afternoon! hwell:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Worked last night, off at 5AM this morning. AND, dad burn it, seem to be coming down quickly with a sore throat since yesterday afternoon! hwell:


Hope you get over it or will be able to fish through it , the run is on!
Somewhere lol!
:dance:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh wise ones.....is Pete's Place the ramp shown on Google Earth at:
30 55 38.21N
95 37 11.19W


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

The mouth of Bedias looks like it is almost closed on Google? But it is a 2011 pic after the drought. Been 4 years since I've fished there.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

He is probably selling it because there is a free public ramp right next to his place. No one is going to pay to launch if you can do it for free. I sure would not mind having some land on Bedias creek and you own ramp. I bet the white bass are up there right now, just waiting to be caught. And I am north right now were the temperature is 15.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ain't no white bass run going on there!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Last time I was there, the free ramp was terrible to load a boat, and very little parking.


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Never fished Bedia Creek......but used to fish Nelson Creek over by Riverside. Since the drought.....the mouth of the creek sanded practically closed at the Trinity River. Hasn't been enough water in the creek for years now....haven't checked this year.....but I figures it'll take a good flood to wash it open again. I really miss fishin the spawn in that creek....have lots of great memories from there.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I was up Nelson about a month ago, and the mouth was opened a little wider than normal. Didn't catch anything, just wanted to run up there and see for myself.


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ran the river today as well as Nelson's. To my surprise the water was off color and only a few fish were caught. I did get to meet some nice game wardens in Nelson's today. Not many fish but it sure was a nice day to be on the water.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

The run is not on at Bedias, I went up there today to check it out. Water was green, and looked good, but after talking to a couple of people fishing was slow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

IMO, for creeks to hold fish, they must be considerably cleaner than the river and have enough flow to push out into the river. I doubt that is the case right now, so the fish are staying in the river instead.

Creek water has a different color than the river water. The river will go from mud to green. A creek goes from mud to iced tea and possibly to green. While the river is rising in a particular area, it backs into that creek, and the creek water settles. Then the river crest and begins to fall, allowing that settled creek water to flow out into the river. As that settled creek water flows into the river is a good time to check the creek.

This is a valuable tool! http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow

Again, this and a dollar will get coffee.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Patience grasshoppers. 
The whites will be in the creeks when the Redbuds bloom.
The only thing consistent about the white bass spawning run each year is that we fishermen start it about a month before Mother Nature does.
According to a few fishermen that I trust to be on fish nearly every day say there are many big females with still developing eggs in the lake. 
Some will spawn on sand bars in the lake but many will make the run up river and the creeks.
WB cruise at about five knots. They can leave the 190 bridge and be in Bedias Creek in three days while snacking on shad on route.
Patience grasshoppers.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I rest my case.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=471174


----------

